# Dandruff after PT thyroid surgery??



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just had a PT thyroid surgery Oct 9th 2013 and never had a problem with dandruff until now. My head is snowing flakes everywhere and I itch. Could this have something to do with my PT. I have not had my levels checked yet doctor told me to go back and get them checked in three months?

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was improperly medicated after surgery and was very hypo...I did have awful dandruff and dry skin.

Three months is entirely too long to wait for blood work after surgery. Get it done at six weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bw40 said:


> Just had a PT thyroid surgery Oct 9th 2013 and never had a problem with dandruff until now. My head is snowing flakes everywhere and I itch. Could this have something to do with my PT. I have not had my levels checked yet doctor told me to go back and get them checked in three months?
> 
> Thanks


This could be from the general anesthetic and trauma of surgery. Dandruff and dry scalp are distinctly different and the treatment options do vary. I suspect it's dry scalp and if it is taking Omega III would help and so would a warm olive oil treatment. Be careful what kind of shampoo you use if it indeed is dry scalp for a lot of shampoos could make it worse.


----------

